# Painting the toe nails...



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Does any one paint their little chihuahua girls nails?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter tried painting Bambi's, but she wouldn't co-operate, so she did Harley's instead! Bright pink! And I had to take him to the vets like that, it was quite embarrassing. He didn't care though, he just enjoys the attention.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I do my Chi's sometimes just make sure it is made for dog nails I use colorPaw brand as I think human kids some could be toxic I believe.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This falls in the "something I would never do" category.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

*kinds not kids LOL...


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> *kinds not kids LOL...


Well, some human kids can be toxic, too. 

Anyway, I would think Lacey would love sitting and having her nails painted. It's not something I would do, though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> This falls in the "something I would never do" category.


I agree, I much prefer their nails au naturel!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

(sorry for the bad quality, it's a picture of a picture)
I used the OPI pawlish in poodle pink. Stunk to high heaven, so only painted once. If you want to try make sure you get the kind for dogs as it will be thicker so one coat is all you need. Plus it should dry quicker. I would have done it more had it not been such a strong smell.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a hard enough time trimming Odie's nails! Not something I would do anyway. 

There are some seriously toxic chemicals in most polishes, so check the label! Don't buy any that have toluene, dibutylphthalate, or formaldehyde. These three chemicals are in most brands, and can cause birth defects and cancer.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

My Bella spends many a happy hour biting her toe nails so i'd never paint them. x


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> My daughter tried painting Bambi's, but she wouldn't co-operate, so she did Harley's instead! Bright pink! And I had to take him to the vets like that, it was quite embarrassing. He didn't care though, he just enjoys the attention.


Now that was a cute reply,LOL


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> I do my Chi's sometimes just make sure it is made for dog nails I use colorPaw brand as I think human kids some could be toxic I believe.


I didnt know that


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

now thats just to precious!


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

I have to say, it does look quite cute! Not something I think I'd do to Milo though...can't imagine he'd appreciate nail varnish! (Does gender stereotyping exist in dogs?! )


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> This falls in the "something I would never do" category.


yep me too.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My Peanut bites her nails, so I wouldn't paint them. Does anyone else have a Chi that bites his or her nails? So weird.


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Finn said:


> My Peanut bites her nails, so I wouldn't paint them. Does anyone else have a Chi that bites his or her nails? So weird.


My British Shorthair cat used to!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

You wonder if it's a nervous thing or just what they do. Peanut is a bit high strung and extremely sensitive (which is why i love her so much).


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't paint my dogs nails.. But if you are going to do it, make sure you buy the dog kind. Human nail polish can have toxic chemicals like an earlier poster said, and could irritate their skin.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Finn said:


> My Peanut bites her nails, so I wouldn't paint them. Does anyone else have a Chi that bites his or her nails? So weird.


Our schnauzer mix used to bite his nails. I'm glad he wasn't the only one. I thought he was just weird.
As for painting nails. I won't do that cause Cricket licks her toes, and I don't want her getting it into her system. That stuff is bad enough for human consumption let alone doggies.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh lordy, dare I say it .... "_Only in America_" (and Asia too, I would imagine - in fact, they probably started it).

It's taken me 6 months to come to terms with putting my dog in anything other than a purpose built coat or sweater for warmth, nevermind a d-d-d-dress (see, I even struggle to admit it) so this is something I definitely would never consider.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Oh lordy, dare I say it .... "_Only in America_" (and Asia too, I would imagine - in fact, they probably started it).
> 
> It's taken me 6 months to come to terms with putting my dog in anything other than a purpose built coat or sweater for warmth, nevermind a d-d-d-dress (see, I even struggle to admit it) so this is something I definitely would never consider.


I have to agree here. I really don't like when people go overboard with dressing their small dogs up. If it's for warmth, protection, or comfort, cool, but usually it's not. They aren't babydolls. I have a cute little dress that Miya refuses to wear that I bought for special occasions and...they would have to be very special occasions for me to suscept her to that. I don't even carry Miya in a purse because personally, I wouldn't want to be carried around in a hot bag all day.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I hear ya! Having a giggle here, mine are currently all prancing around, not with painted nails but, rather, in leather full-on bull-terrier type sharp studded collars, even my oh so feminine little girl and they actually look super cool. 

These, of course, are designed to protect the jugular vein, hence the sole reason for my purchase. However, I've come to realise that anything short of a full body armor is going to be useless in saving a Chi from the jaws of anything bigger than a beagle, sigh. 

I'm actually going to enlist the help of some USA Amish leather workers to see if they can't design and build a fully studded Chi/toy sized harness that will protect jugular (may require separate collar), heart and organs so that in reality, only legs will be exposed, and they're kinda expendable in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have but the nail polish smell is really strong even the dog ones. So Daisy was not happy with it. The nail polish works great on my nails though. I am looking for a organic type of nail polish that has no smell to it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't polish my own nails so I guess I never thought about doing it to Lulu.lol But tonight my mom bathed her, and after I dried her, I clipped her nails with clippers. I always come behind clippers and file them with a file. I tried so hard to get hubby to video it because I think ya'll would have cracked up--Lulu was laying on her back loosely wrapped in her little blanket in my arms not moving a muscle while I was just filing away on her nails on her hind feet. I would look at her, and she would just look back at me like "take your time." Hubby wouldn't video it because he said I wasn't dressed because I was in pajamas. So what?!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Pjs aren't dressed. Mmmm... Unless they weren't see through, extra short, or really sexy, than your dressed. Would of loved to see it. I have to tackle Daisy to clip her nails.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I don't polish my own nails so I guess I never thought about doing it to Lulu.lol But tonight my mom bathed her, and after I dried her, I clipped her nails with clippers. I always come behind clippers and file them with a file. I tried so hard to get hubby to video it because I think ya'll would have cracked up--Lulu was laying on her back loosely wrapped in her little blanket in my arms not moving a muscle while I was just filing away on her nails on her hind feet. I would look at her, and she would just look back at me like "take your time." Hubby wouldn't video it because he said I wasn't dressed because I was in pajamas. So what?!


The mental picture I have of this is funny. 
I think they'd be ok with painting but they hate clipping. If the clipper happens to fall on they floor they bark and growl at it. They really hate it, my mom says someone is going to accuse of animal abuse because of the noises they make when I do it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG cleans her nails like a cat. I guess she learned it from Huly


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> Pjs aren't dressed. Mmmm... Unless they weren't see through, extra short, or really sexy, than your dressed. Would of loved to see it. I have to tackle Daisy to clip her nails.


Oh trust me, that was his excuse because he really was just lazy and didn't want to get out of his chair and do what I asked.lol I don't think flannel plaid pants and a mismatched Tshirt fits in the see through, extra short, or really sexy category. I'll get my mom to video it and post real soon.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh trust me, that was his excuse because he really was just lazy and didn't want to get out of his chair and do what I asked.lol I don't think flannel plaid pants and a mismatched Tshirt fits in the see through, extra short, or really sexy category. I'll get my mom to video it and post real soon.


Ha ha sounds like my hubby!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

When audrey was a pup I used to paint hers pink and purple  just make sure you watch till its dry so they don't lick it off.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

is it bad that i would paint tillies? only if it was save and she was happy with it! like for going out for a meal (Where dogs can go) or at Christmas or Halloween ect.? x


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> is it bad that i would paint tillies? only if it was save and she was happy with it! like for going out for a meal (Where dogs can go) or at Christmas or Halloween ect.? x


If it's safe, I don't see anything wrong with it. Cricket is my baby, and I dress her up. She doesn't mind lol.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

It kinda creeps me out when people paint their pets toe-nails!! No offence to you at all! Just something I would never do. I think it's partially because I associate it with my friends half-crazy mom who painted her dogs nails everyday & lived in this super creepy mansion of a house. Hahaha.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't do it. My pups' nails are always kept extra short, there is not enough 
there to paint in the first place. I do not think any of my dogs would enjoy it
or benefit from painted nails in any way, so I don't bother with it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

dont think its something I would ever do....even if I was that way inclined (I have scruffy Chi's!!)
Hannah unfortunatly has stubby Daxie legs and feet rather then elegant Chi ones so would look daft.
Heidi is girly enough but is too much of a fidget (I have to get the vet to cut her nails....which are black so no good for polish).
Adam would happily lie there whilst I painted his nails....but I would have to cut his fur first and I just adore his wild and wooley 'who' feet!!LOL


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

My Mom grew up with a white toy poodle and every year around St. Patrick"s Day they would dye him green and paint his nails green! Poor thing, lol, especially since he was a boy!


----------

